

Show HN: Pleekant. A content management system for hiring employees online. - Ramario
http://pleekant.com/

======
saiko-chriskun
Maybe there should be a 'jobs' link that links to a pleekant installation for
jobs at pleekant that could also serve as a demo of sorts? :P

------
Ramario
Good idea. Thanks for the feedback.

